# Anyone use this duck call??



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone have or heard anything about this call by Primos, Fusion Yo Sista Acrylic? It is a single reed acrylic call that isn't to bad on the pocket book. 

KRP


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I have learned you get what you pay for on calls


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've learned that too.....Oh wait.....no I haven't. My favorite call is a Faulks....I paid $5.99 for it.....it's amazing. I have an "Open Water" call.....it's amazing, bit I like the Faulks better. I'm not really a fan of acrylic calls.....give me wood ones all day long.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

i have to disagree you don't get what you pay for i use a 18.00 haydels dr85 killed more mallards over that call than alot of guys i know that use 100 to 200 dollar calls it all depends on how real you can get it to sound but the expensive ones look nice and pretty around your neck if thats what your into but i prefer the good old fashioned jewelry if you know what i mean the ones with the #s on them usually attached to a orange webbed foot


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

herf916 said:


> i have to disagree you don't get what you pay for i use a 18.00 haydels dr85 killed more mallards over that call than alot of guys i know that use 100 to 200 dollar calls it all depends on how real you can get it to sound but the expensive ones look nice and pretty around your neck if thats what your into but i prefer the good old fashioned jewelry if you know what i mean the ones with the #s on them usually attached to a orange webbed foot


Well let's see that lanyard :!:

I'll be the first to admit a DR85 is a heck of call and has been well since 85'.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

LockedFlockSage said:


> Does anyone have or heard anything about this call by Primos, Fusion Yo Sista Acrylic? It is a single reed acrylic call that isn't to bad on the pocket book.
> 
> KRP


KRP,
To answer your question it's a fine call, but like with any musical instrument it has more to do with the person using it than it has to do with the instrument it's self.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I sound the same (mediocre) on my expensive calls and my cheap calls. If that call is reasonable and you like the looks and feel of it, then it was meant to be yours!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> LockedFlockSage said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have or heard anything about this call by Primos, Fusion Yo Sista Acrylic? It is a single reed acrylic call that isn't to bad on the pocket book.
> ...


I'd agree with that. Its not rocket science to make a call sound at least ok, but it takes a lot of practice to make any of em sound great. I've blown a lot of the Primos calls and I like em. They're not "high end" or anything but they are solid and make the sounds you need to get ducks/geese in your face with a little practice. I actually like the Phat Lady call better but I'm sure thats just a personal preference thing. I have a Yo Sista in the closet but never let her out anymore.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Cheap calls only sound decent when used by only the best callers, and yet the best callers just don't use cheap calls, if you know what I mean. You get what you pay for. If you are on a budget, there are some ok calls. The Quack-Head calls and the Duck Commander calls are the only cheap calls I would recommend. There is a difference between the quack heads and the R-n-T calls, even though they are the same company. I have both a Quack head 'Timber' and a R-n-T 'Timbre', similar, but the realism and the range of sounds from the real R-n-T call is worth the extra $50. 
On a side note, I think most duck hunters call out of boredome, desperation, and ignorance. Good calling can turn a so-so day into a great day. Best advice: keep it simple. Only call to visible ducks that are not already coming your direction. Don't get carried away with the hail call. Learn to quack, cluck, and chuckle (sweet talk, not yelling - remember that!). :wink: 

Long way to get to your question about the Yo' sista call, well, I'm not a big fan of the Primos calls. They are easy to blow and are pretty indestructible with ok sound. I mean they're ok for other guys to buy and use, but they're not for me. Though I do love the Primos Truth series waterfowling videos!!!


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

I was wondering on the Fusion Yo Sista, because of its acrylic/polycarbonate nature. I have seen it a couple of times on the shelf and have always wondered on its durability, and how it does when it encounters the elements!

I am a big fan of the RNT calls and think the Quack Head series is an excellent call for the money. You actually get more than you pay for with this series, because you get the customer support of Butch Richenback and all of them at RNT. I had a buddy who bought a Quack Head J-Frame (single reed call) got it home, opened the box, gave it a gut wrencher and it produced a muffled pitch, like I have never heard before. We called down to RNT, the secretary answered and said, "hold on, let me have you talk to Butch"! He told us to send it back to him and he would tune it himself. A couple days later my buddy got a call from Butch and he said, "I think I've got it dialed in for you, see what you think", and then hit a note for us over the phone. He recieved the call a couple of days later and this whole process took about a week. EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE. 

I agree 150%, the sound is produced by the operator. As for ignorance and bordem, "I guess that is the difference between a duck BLOWER, and a duck call OPERATOR!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LockedFlockSage said:


> As for ignorance and bordem, "I guess that is the difference between *a duck BLOWER*, and a duck call OPERATOR!


Hope I never run into one of those sickos in the marsh.... ewwww!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> I've learned that too.....Oh wait.....no I haven't. My favorite call is a Faulks....I paid $5.99 for it.....it's amazing. I have an "Open Water" call.....it's amazing, bit I like the Faulks better. I'm not really a fan of acrylic calls.....give me wood ones all day long.


I have the same call and it has worked great for me. I kill plenty of birds behind that call. No matter what call you have it isn't worth a hoot if you don't know how to call. Learn how to tune a cheap call to sound good and use the extra money you would have spent on an expensive call towards some more shells.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I disagree. You don't get what you paid for. It's all about the caller, no not the caller that is a world champion in a competition, but one who knows how to work a duck. I have slowly been able to pick up on key signs that will determine if you have a chance to call in a duck, believe me i have turned away more ducks than called in learning this process, and the one call that seems to be liked by most is my 14.99 primos wench. I don't know why, i even tried my buddy's zink power hen that runs 124.99 and didn't have quite the reaction that i had with the ole wench.

What i'm trying to say is, it ain't how much you spend to buy the call. It's how much TIME you spend practicing with real ducks


----------

